# The new DW Photo comp #3 2011 / "Autumn": Discussion thread



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

After a bunch of posts were deleted last time, I figure it makes sense to add a thread where you can discuss entries - stuff like where it is, how to get effects etc.

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Quick tip: if you're looking for colour, look up, and use contrasts. You might also want to tweak whitebalance some to get the warmth and lushness you want...

example:










Whitebalance is changed and the curves have been moved to make it "as I see it should be" rather than how it was in reality (for example, the sky's not *that* deep blue while the sun's still up).

Before someone asks: fog and mist are *extremely* hard to do well.

Other than that? Your imagination is the limit...

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I might just get the camera out tonight

Thanks Bret.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I took my photo last night after your advice on my other thread about slow processing so wanted an excuse to try it 

My photo was taken next to a quarry not far from me. The browning leaves caught my eye and the way the bush was trying to escape, the almost full moon was too pretty to leave out.
It cried Autumn to me, and with the nights drawing in, I thought a painting with light shot was fitting.

It was taken on a 30 second exposure, ISO 100 and lit simply using a torch.
White balance set to tungsten, I don't know how to set the temperature manually.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A great idea Bret. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

scratcher said:


> I took my photo last night after your advice on my other thread about slow processing so wanted an excuse to try it
> 
> My photo was taken next to a quarry not far from me. The browning leaves caught my eye and the way the bush was trying to escape, the almost full moon was too pretty to leave out.
> It cried Autumn to me, and with the nights drawing in, I thought a painting with light shot was fitting.
> ...


that's "manual enough" unless you're using RAW... now go take a sunset with the WB still set to Tungsten....

Bret


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm finding this challenge hard... all of the trees around my way all still seem to be green! Perhaps an offshoot of the weird cold winter and drab summer we've had?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe, yes; but there's also mist, mushrooms, single dying leaves in a sea of green; buds that are over, rowan berries ripening, early morning stillness, dewdrops on spiderwebs, plums and damsons, rosy apples in trees, acorns, sycamore helicopters....

that help?

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I really wanted to get out for this but didn't have the time last week and on night shifts this week, got out with the camera for 15 mins today so put an entry in but would've really liked to get down to Durham for this one. Ho-hum, after my week of nights I'm pretty much off for the whole of October so if another comp comes up I'm definitely going to make the effort.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ha, we haven't talked about subjects yet, but I suspect there will be another one starting in a couple of weeks....

Bret


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

When does this close guys? Tomorrow night?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

no, on Friday. This thread was opened a tad before the other one (30 second rules), so 20+10 = 30th (i.e. Friday), at around 1400 EEST / 1300 CEST / 1200 BST / 1100 UTC.

There's still some time to get something sorted....

Bret - who is seriously considering taking a slow train to work and getting out because it's going to be brilliantly misty tomorrow morning


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ahyes, something else, this time from this evening. Quite a bit of PP:










And for those of you that say "grain!", I say "ISO 1000", pushed 2+ stops in PP.
- Bret


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Autumn*

Nothing says autumn like conkers :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Poll is now up 

Bret


----------

